# Yellowing



## oldbudnew (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, just after your opinions plz. 
My seedlings are starting to yellow (see pics), it's not loads but it's there. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1438093295.736260.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1438093309.571670.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1438093323.473309.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1438093335.879708.jpg

I'm in coco so have been feeding since they went into coco once I removed them in their riot cubes from the prop tray. 

Started off at 1/8th strength nutes and all was great but yesterday (maybe day before lol) I noticed them getting pale'er. 

I figured low N so mixed up today's feed at 1/4 strength and fed at 8:00 am this morning. It's now 15:20 and this is how they still look so no improvements. 

Pictures took in natural light on window sill. What do you think??

Thanks

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh so you know what my nute strength refers to I'm using canna coco a&b same as I always used to do. 

Thanks

NB


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2015)

could be caused by being overwatered......... being coco medium make sure you got plenty of magnesium for it.............. I think it might straighten out as the plant gets more roots in the pot...... I really like growing in coco.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 28, 2015)

Def not overwatered I. I feed them not long after lights on and by the following day they are bone dry.  I'm using canna coco pro and canna a&b nutes same as I always used to. A&b should have everything they require already. 

Strange 

NB


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2015)

Sometimes you just get a pheno that is hungry. I have one now. One of 18 plants that took months to get to be green.  I don't know about coco but I am glad to know you aren't over watering.  Keep doing what you are doing feeding lightly.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 28, 2015)

what kind of coco is that........ I like the grain size it appears to be.


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Sometimes you just get a pheno that is hungry. I have one now. One of 18 plants that took months to get to be green.  I don't know about coco but I am glad to know you aren't over watering.  Keep doing what you are doing feeding lightly.



Hi, it's actually the same on all 3 strains. I got 3 skunk XL, 3 money makers and 1 somango. All look same. Just have to hope they pick up in next few days 

NB


----------



## oldbudnew (Jul 28, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> what kind of coco is that........ I like the grain size it appears to be.




Canna coco professional + mate 

NB


----------

